# cinch



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I have saddled horses. The cinch is pretty tight.
Is it the same on the goats? 
I am looking at the different sawbucks.
I see one sawbuck Has one cinch. And another has
two. What is the Pros and cons of each set up?

Thank you


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I have 1" pads under the saddle, and Diego will inflate his lungs. So I cinch tight when I mount it, then after 100 yds I check it for about two fingers. I have the single strap saddle.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

I haven't seen that my goats inflate their lungs when tightening the cinch but after adding the panniers = weight I usually check if the cinch is still tight enough.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The cinch should be placed on the sternum and pulled tight. A loose cinch causes all sorts of problems with slipping pads, wobbly loads and sore goats. Many folks see their young kids leaping around on the rocks and notice the rear of the saddle tipping up and assume they need a second cinch strap. From my experience I can tell you that once the goat is old enough to carry some weight the crazy rock hopping will stop and the weight of the load will hold the saddle in its proper place. Also consider that a normal goat saddle is only 11 - 12 inches long. Then figure that the girth is placed about two to three inches from the front of the saddle. Each girth is about two inches wide which means that the second girth ends up only a couple of inches away from the first. 

One cinch or two is personal choice and honestly is a hold over from horse and mule saddles where the size of the saddle is much larger, even then, many old timers only use a second cinch on roping horses which have to hold back against the weight of a steer. Some folks feel better about having a second cinch and others don't see a real need for it. I'm in the latter camp but certainly don't belittle anyone else for wanting an extra cinch. I don't think it hurts anything as long as it isn't too tight around the rib cage which would restrict their breathing.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Hey, Rex:

I set the saddle on Sully. 
How do I adjust the cinch?
The padding 
goes clear up the other side
of him. Too much strap on
one side, not enough on the 
other. 

I do not want to damage the
strapping useing the screw 
in the sawbuck. If that is
the way to adjust it. Should 
I burn the hole first? 

Thanks, Rad
PS. That was Sully in that photo.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Just remove the screw in the cross buck holding the strap and feed the strap around until you get it where you want it. You can leave the screw out or put it back in. You don't have to burn a hole just screw it through the strap with firm pressure.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

A real man would have bought a new awl and punch set and maybe a soldering iron as well. Then leveraged it into a full packable first aid kit. ;-)


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Bob Jones said:


> A real man would have bought a new awl and punch set and maybe a soldering iron as well. Then leveraged it into a full packable first aid kit. ;-)


I guess that is where my problem is then. I am not a "man".


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Since the percentage of women to men on the forum is probably pretty high, I'll just go back to stitching my bear and sword wounds, thawing out my frostbit toes, and bandaging my tongue, if only I could find my way through my garage to find my packable first aid kit. ;-)


----------

